# can it be early perimenopause?



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,
I hve two children from a previous relationship aged 9 and 6.  Have been ttc for past nine months since mirena removed.  Went to gp as cycle shorter 24-26 days and period light 3 days, day 21 bloods taken and was gob smacked to be told that this test showed i had not ovulated as progesterone only 2nmol/l.  Combined with raised LH (31.2 iu/l) and FSH (43.7iu/l) which could implicate early perimenopause!  I am only 32!  Got to have bloods retested again next month and if still abnormal i will be referred to fertility clinic. There was a comment on the form that it could be transient but feeling very negative.

Does anyone have any experience of this? advice?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I do know that levels can fluctuate wildly during the perimenopausal stage so next month your FSH could be a lot lower.  My cousin had 3 children while in the perimenopausal stage.  A singleton and then twins !  She was very lucky.  There is hope.

I just noticed that this is your first post and I wanted to say Welcome to FF and Good Luck 

All the best
Jennifer xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks for reply,  I was devastated at first , but beginning to be more positive.  Whilst still having periods and no symptoms of menopause i have hope.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Just looking at your blood results, the FSH etc is only applicable if they were done on day 2 or 3 of your cycle otherwise are giving false readings and need to be repeated at the right time. If the progesterone was done on day 21 and you are having a 24-26 day cycle then the blood was taken too early, you need a test done between day 17-19 to get an accurate result. Worth rechecking them all!!

Ruth


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

bloods were done on day 20 because of the weekend, but ov stick positive on day 14 so thought it would be ok. I spotted on day 18/19 so was hoping it was implantation bleed. On day 29 now and no sign of period, been getting mild cramps for past week.  Finding it so frustrating, not sure if it the shock of blood results that has delayed period...I am seeing acupuncturist next week for hormone overhall.


----------

